# Do you see photos in everyday life?



## dennybeall (Sep 29, 2014)

As I walk around or drive in the car I find myself seeing photos. Not ghostly floating prints just spots and angles that could possibly be a photo if only I was in the right spot or had the right camera and lens in hand.
Driving past a wooded area I see a dead tree with some unique limbs or perhaps some farm animals off in a field??
Perhaps the old 2 1/4 X 3 1/4 speed graphic up on the shelf in the big hard case with the big old flash would make an interesting subject????
Just wondering if others always "see" the same? or Do you have to Think about it??


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 29, 2014)

Your assimilation is now complete. Welcome to The Borg.


----------



## ronlane (Sep 29, 2014)

more often than not, as I am driving, I see something and think to myself. "I'm sure there is a photo there somewhere, but how do I get it." Then I keep on driving to my destination.

But there are those times, when I stop and take the time to shoot, that I'm glad I did stop.


----------



## CameraClicker (Sep 29, 2014)

Sometimes I have to work at it.  Most of the time I just see it.


----------



## KenC (Sep 29, 2014)

Welcome the the photographers psycho ward.


----------



## limr (Sep 29, 2014)

Yup, I am constantly seeing pictures.


----------



## Mr. Innuendo (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm always "on"...


----------



## Vince.1551 (Sep 29, 2014)

I try not to see it. But then they started talking to me in my mind.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Designer (Sep 29, 2014)

Yes, always.

Unfortunately, I can't always get a photo because either I don't have a camera or the scene passes too quickly.


----------



## rexbobcat (Sep 29, 2014)

It is the source of a lot of my anxiety. 

That's why I got the X100S, so I at least have a portable full-fledged camera with me at all times, even if it's not very versatile.


----------



## pgriz (Sep 29, 2014)

All the time.  But often I'm in traffic, or there's really no place to stop and park, or I'm with people and without my gear, or the local security will really be pissed off if I stopped and started "shooting".  Sometimes, it's just the light - and you start looking for something to shoot that can benefit from that magic light.  That's ok.  I just remember the situation, and look for it when I've more time on my hands or when I have the equipment with me.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Sep 29, 2014)

I see photos all the time.  When I'm lucky enough to have my camera with me I take the shot exactl as it appears in my head.

The problem is later when I open them up on my computer and look at them.

I think my mind's eye blind, stupid or both.  50% of these types of shots end up in a "WTF were you thinking" moment.

That said I'm a VERY left brained individual.  The shots I take that come out really nice are maticulously set up in very controlled environments.  Designed rather than divined as it were...


----------



## mmaria (Sep 29, 2014)

da


----------



## pgriz (Sep 29, 2014)

re mi fa...


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 29, 2014)

so la ti do!


----------



## paigew (Sep 29, 2014)

all the time !![emoji3]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary A. (Sep 29, 2014)

There are photographs everywhere ... it is up to us photogs to see and capture them.


----------



## Forkie (Sep 30, 2014)

First I didn't, then I did, now I don't again.  

When I first started I took my camera everywhere, I would think I saw photos everywhere and then shoot them. These days, I only take my camera when I fully intend to take photos and not "just in case" and I can actually seem to turn my photographer mode on and off as I need/want to.  

Sometimes I even think to myself - there is a photo here, but I'd rather see the thing than miss it whilst trying to capture the photo.


----------



## weepete (Sep 30, 2014)

Constantly. I see more when I don't have my camera funnily enough. Sometimes it's just cool light, sometimes nice angles often it's a fleeting moment in time.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Sep 30, 2014)

I see pictures in everything, tough to turn it off.  They may not be great pictures, but they are always there. I use some of what I see during future shoots, everything is an idea.


----------



## AlanKlein (Sep 30, 2014)

Yes, I see those shots all the time.  Then my wife interrupts and says, "No you're not stopping.  I'm not waiting in the car."


----------



## photoguy99 (Sep 30, 2014)

I try not to. People who brag about seeing photos everywhere generally have no clear concept. Their work is just stuff. It might be excellent stuff, but it's just stuff.

For my work I'm usually working a pretty specific and clear concept, and I consciously avoid all those other photos.


----------



## Vince.1551 (Sep 30, 2014)

photoguy99 said:


> I try not to. People who brag about seeing photos everywhere generally have no clear concept. Their work is just stuff. It might be excellent stuff, but it's just stuff.
> 
> For my work I'm usually working a pretty specific and clear concept, and I consciously avoid all those other photos.


No offense but your work might just appear as another 'stuff' to others [emoji6]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## photoguy99 (Sep 30, 2014)

It might well so appear. Not my problem.


----------



## Vince.1551 (Sep 30, 2014)

Ironical [emoji12]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## photoguy99 (Sep 30, 2014)

Here is the point:

If you see pictures in everyday life, and shoot them, you might get perfectly good pictures. But what concept or idea do they convey? What is your purpose in making this photos?

Usually the answer is 'I want to make nice pictures' which is fine but pretty unfocused. You're not exactly putting together a coherent portfolio, a body of work that fits together. You're just taking nice pictures. Maybe.

Most people with cameras just want to make nice pictures. Maybe, the ambitious ones, have a sort of documentary goal, perhaps they want a good set of family photos from the birth of the kids onwards. Or the want to document their neighborhood. Whatever.

That's great. More power to you.

Not my thing. I try to make coherent bodies of work, portfolios that carry an idea, that sort of  thing. Self evidently you can't succeed at that by taking every photo that you see.

If you look at the work of people who do claim to see photos everywhere, you'll find, if you're lucky, a bunch of nice pictures. A photo of some flowers. These rocks. That pretty girl.  This guy and his dog.

It's all over the place.

My work isn't. Whether it works as a coherent body of work or not is almost of no concern to me. I'm doing my best, it works for me. It's all I can do, I can do no more.


----------



## Vince.1551 (Sep 30, 2014)

The best portfolios are a collection of photos taken over a long period. These normally comes from a collection of unrelated photos. You are not wrong in doing it your way. Why bother how others do it in their own way? Yours is not the only 'good' way ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## photoguy99 (Sep 30, 2014)

And where, exactly, did I suggest that my way was the only way?

Unlike most people on the internet, I contribute mainly when I have an alternate viewpoint, not when all I have to say is ME TOO! +1 LIKE!


----------



## photoguy99 (Sep 30, 2014)

Also, I disagree with your description of the best portfolios. I think it is completely wrong. Is be interested, though, in some examples.


----------



## Vince.1551 (Sep 30, 2014)

"People who brag ... no clear concept..." That is judgmental !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vince.1551 (Sep 30, 2014)

Well I wish you your best in your endeavors. Hoping to see the next Ansel Adams [emoji6]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## photoguy99 (Sep 30, 2014)

Pointing out that a lot of work is incoherent isn't the same thing as ruling out every approach but my own. Some would say it's simply stating facts.


----------



## MOREGONE (Sep 30, 2014)

It is crazy now watching movies and TV. I am always considering the focal length what kinda of lighting they may be using.

And yeah, when I am out and about I cannot help but scout locations or see pics.


----------



## mmaria (Oct 1, 2014)

photoguy99 said:


> If you look at the work of people who do claim to see photos everywhere, you'll find, if you're lucky, a bunch of nice pictures. A photo of some flowers. These rocks. That pretty girl.  This guy and his dog.


a bunch of nice pictures.....check. I guess I have some nice pictures.
A photo of some flowers..... check. I guess I can call those "flowers."
These rocks........ check. I guess I can find some rocks in my pictures.
That pretty girl.... check.  
This guy and his dog..... Damn! Got to find that guy and his dog!


----------



## Vince.1551 (Oct 1, 2014)

lol don't forget the milkman [emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slackercruster (Oct 1, 2014)

OP, I can't get them all. I am (slightly) haunted by many an iconic shot that just didn't happen. I've shot enough other great shots to make up for it. So I can't dwell on it too long.


----------



## annamaria (Oct 1, 2014)

All the time and everywhere I go I see photo ops. Someone said, the other day, that I was married to my camera  ;-)


----------



## CameraClicker (Oct 1, 2014)

photoguy99 said:


> Here is the point:
> 
> If you see pictures in everyday life, and shoot them, you might get perfectly good pictures. But what concept or idea do they convey? What is your purpose in making this photos?
> 
> ...



The notion is periodically presented that you should focus your portfolio on a specific niche.  That way those seeking a photographer will know what to expect.  The sports shooter gets sports, the portrait shooter gets portraits, the wedding shooter gets weddings.  And those that shoot all three, have three web sites, one dedicated to each!

I'm one of those that likes "eye candy" so I shoot lots of what I consider to be pretty pictures.  Flowers, street scenes, landscapes, water drops, people, weddings, cars, bottles of cooking oil, ... Everything.  Mostly I do it for me.  It gives the opportunity to show others what I see, perhaps how I see.  To me, photography is writing with light.  That is the specialty.  There is no need to subdivide it more than that.

If someone else is paying, I shoot what they want.  The rest of the time I shoot what I want, and that varies a lot.


----------



## AlanKlein (Oct 1, 2014)

slackercruster said:


> OP, I can't get them all. I am (slightly) haunted by many an iconic shot that just didn't happen. I've shot enough other great shots to make up for it. So I can't dwell on it too long.



You talk a good portfolio.  I would love to see it.  Where?


----------



## AlanKlein (Oct 1, 2014)

photoguy99 said:


> I try not to. People who brag about seeing photos everywhere generally have no clear concept. Their work is just stuff. It might be excellent stuff, but it's just stuff.
> 
> For my work I'm usually working a pretty specific and clear concept, and I consciously avoid all those other photos.



Another poster without a portfolio to show.  Am I missing something here?


----------



## rexbobcat (Oct 1, 2014)

photoguy99 said:


> Pointing out that a lot of work is incoherent isn't the same thing as ruling out every approach but my own. Some would say it's simply stating facts.



But you give the impression that you're looking down on photographers who don't have the same principles as you by calling their photos "just stuff."

Coherency doesn't necessarily mean good. I've see. A lot of coherent work that relies solely on the concept, and if you don't think it's good you "just don't get it."

I would like to see what coherent pieces you've done though.


----------



## photoguy99 (Oct 1, 2014)

Yeah I got kind of snotty there. I was thinking about some specific examples of people who see photos everywhere and do awful work. Then I applied this broad brush perhaps too liberally.

See my later remarks for a more even-handed exposition of basically the same things, though.

Alan, I don't put photos publicly online any more. Unless you'd care to stop by and look at prints, you're just going to have to evaluate my ideas based on my words. I don't make any claims about my work, only my process, and I don't see how seeing my photos would contribute to that discussion.


----------



## rexbobcat (Oct 2, 2014)

photoguy99 said:


> Yeah I got kind of snotty there. I was thinking about some specific examples of people who see photos everywhere and do awful work. Then I applied this broad brush perhaps too liberally.
> 
> See my later remarks for a more even-handed exposition of basically the same things, though.
> 
> Alan, I don't put photos publicly online any more. Unless you'd care to stop by and look at prints, you're just going to have to evaluate my ideas based on my words. I don't make any claims about my work, only my process, and I don't see how seeing my photos would contribute to that discussion.



People don't like to be lectured by the man behind the curtain. That's why I think it's important. But it's an Internet forum so it doesn't amount to much anyways.


----------



## photoguy99 (Oct 2, 2014)

I didn't invent this. You needn't look at my efforts.

Go to any bookstore or library and find photo books by single artists. If you avoid survey style books, the majority will be exactly what I am taking about.

Focused projects, often pretty short term, shot over a few months or years.


----------



## sscarmack (Oct 2, 2014)

People still go to Bookstores? Whats a library?


Hahahaha only kidding, but seriously. lol


----------



## Vince.1551 (Oct 2, 2014)

photoguy99 said:


> I didn't invent this. You needn't look at my efforts.
> 
> Go to any bookstore or library and find photo books by single artists. If you avoid survey style books, the majority will be exactly what I am taking about.
> 
> Focused projects, often pretty short term, shot over a few months or years.


Those guys would have shot many 'stuff' in their life time ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bribrius (Oct 2, 2014)

Forkie said:


> First I didn't, then I did, now I don't again.
> 
> When I first started I took my camera everywhere, I would think I saw photos everywhere and then shoot them. These days, I only take my camera when I fully intend to take photos and not "just in case" and I can actually seem to turn my photographer mode on and off as I need/want to.
> 
> Sometimes I even think to myself - there is a photo here, but I'd rather see the thing than miss it whilst trying to capture the photo.


pretty much where I am. Unless it really stands out to me I have to be in photography mode. I stopped looking all the time basically.


----------



## sm4him (Oct 2, 2014)

photoguy99 said:


> Yeah I got kind of snotty there. I was thinking about some specific examples of people who see photos everywhere and do awful work. Then I applied this broad brush perhaps too liberally.
> 
> See my later remarks for a more even-handed exposition of basically the same things, though.
> 
> Alan, I don't put photos publicly online any more. Unless you'd care to stop by and look at prints, you're just going to have to evaluate my ideas based on my words. I don't make any claims about my work, only my process, and I don't see how seeing my photos would contribute to that discussion.





photoguy99 said:


> Here is the point:
> 
> If you see pictures in everyday life, and shoot them, you might get perfectly good pictures. But what concept or idea do they convey? What is your purpose in making this photos?
> 
> ...



You are assuming that those who "see pictures everywhere" only want to snap a pic of a flower or rocks or that pretty girl--that they are simply documenting rather than conveying their own concepts or ideas.  (And for the record, for anyone else--I'm NOT saying I have a problem with "documenting"--I've done my share of it too and while it's not the emphasis of what I do, I see nothing wrong with it. I am, in fact, extremely grateful to those who came before, like my grandfather, and documented their lives through pictures. I never knew the man, but I *DO* know him, because I've pored over the hundreds of photos he took and stories he wrote. Great value in documenting, if you ask me.)

Anyway, back to my point: I "see photos everywhere." But that means something different for me than it apparently means to you. I don't mean that I see a pretty flower and want to take a picture of it, but I see that flower and immediately, a concept of a final image comes to mind--it might be an unusual angle or lighting or close-up of that flower--or it might have nothing to do with THAT flower at all. It might be the color of the flower, and the way its stem was bending towards a particular light source gave me an inspiration for creating a concept photo with similar angles and lighting.

An example: I "saw" this picture one day while looking out my window at work. But the object before me was actually just a cheap little clear plastic pull on the end of my window-blind cord.  It took me about two weeks of thinking about how I'd seen the light hit that pull and what I could do with that to come up with the concept for this abstract:



Office Abstract 6 by sm4him, on Flickr

So, yeah, I "see" photos everywhere. Sometimes, they are photos I can stop and take. Sometimes they are photos of a scene I can only pass by and appreciate. Sometimes they are seeds, not meant as the final image, but intended to sit and germinate until an idea springs forth. 

I have always been that way, so to me it's just the way my brain works. When my sister and I were little, we did a lot of drawing. We had a friend who once asked how we seemed to so easily come up with ideas of things to draw. My sister's response: "I just look in my head, and there they are." I really didn't realize it wasn't that way for everyone until I was much, much older.


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 2, 2014)

It happens to me sometimes, but not often enough. I'm afraid I spend way too much time in the car, looking down at my cell phone so that I can be blissfully unaware my my husbands driving. Out of the car I'm usually too busy chasing down runaway children to notice enough.


----------



## mmaria (Oct 2, 2014)

sscarmack said:


> People still go to Bookstores? Whats a library?
> 
> 
> Hahahaha only kidding, but seriously. lol


I totally believe that you're not kidding!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 2, 2014)

I'll see something that looks like it will be a good subject; if I don't get back to it I might use the same idea in another way (I've done that with other crafts and projects not just photography).

If I'm out and about with my camera I'll see a potential picture but may or may not see the photo(s) I want in my viewfinder right away. So I'll move around, try a different vantage point, do some looking, maybe just turn and all of a sudden I see 'it' and take the photo (or more than one, depends on what it is). It's sort of like a lightbulb goes on in my head.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 2, 2014)

Yeah, I do see real-world scenes and envision possible photos, all the time. I often think about how I'd shoot them, like, "300mm tele at about f/4.5, high shutter speed, background fairly OOF," or "24mm from about six feet at f/5.6." Or, "70-200 zoom, about 155mm, f/5.6."

Over the last few years, I've also started to learn how the iPhone camera sees, which has really shifted my long-time telephoto preferences toward a shorter focal length, deeper depth of field type of envisioning. The iPhone has close to hyperfocal depth of field beyond three feet, so it allows photos that I've never been able to take before, simply because it is the only truly ultra-miniature format camera I've ever owned. And because I have it with me so often, if I see a pic opportunity with the iPhone, I can either let it slide, or take the shot with very little effort expended.


----------



## limr (Oct 2, 2014)

"Seeing pictures" doesn't always mean "taking pictures." I see pictures every day. Some of them are pictures I feel I 'have to' take; others are photos I'd like to take but can't, or already have. And some of them are pictures I'm not that interested in taking because they're not my style, but I still see the picture.


----------



## dennybeall (Oct 4, 2014)

Guess I'm not too weird after all. When I ran this question up the flagpole I had no idea if anybody else "saw" pictures all the time. It's interesting that many, many people do see them and some go ahead and take the shot while others consider it an "IDEA" waiting for a solution and others evaluate the shot to see if it fits in their narrow current view. Really appreciate all the thoughtful responses.


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 4, 2014)

Yes, quite often. I sometimes mark down locations in my phone for a later date.


----------



## photoguy99 (Oct 4, 2014)

Excellent summary.


----------



## mishele (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## bribrius (Oct 4, 2014)

limr said:


> "Seeing pictures" doesn't always mean "taking pictures." I see pictures every day. Some of them are pictures I feel I 'have to' take; others are photos I'd like to take but can't, or already have. And some of them are pictures I'm not that interested in taking because they're not my style, but I still see the picture.


It isn't always taking photos either. I left yesterday with my gear and every intention of taking photos for the day. Then I drove by a supermarket, remembered we needed a few things. Brought that home. Left again to go take photos, stopped by the hardware store. Picked up a new kitchen faucet, thought okay I will put this in real quick. Had to go back to the hardware store to get a couple couplings. Home again. Left again, oh yeah I need to stop at the bank... etc. etc.. etc....
Ended up carrying my gear yesterday, drove by a few photo ops never even stopped. Kept thinking I would go back never did. So much for spending the day taking photos....


----------



## Designer (Oct 4, 2014)

As to my extremely varied collection of subject material, I will simply say that I enjoy the hobby of photography, no matter what the subject or "style".  

My percentage of "quite nice" (IMO) to "passable snapshots" is still low, so if and when I accumulate 10 or so of the "quite nice" variety, then I will pronounce it "my portfolio".


----------



## mishele (Oct 4, 2014)

I used to draw so I see everything thinking...how would I draw this. My brain breaks things down into simple shapes. This is probably why I like to shoot abstracts soooo much!

Yep, see photos in everything.


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 4, 2014)

photoguy99 said:


> Here is the point:
> 
> If you see pictures in everyday life, and shoot them, you might get perfectly good pictures. But what concept or idea do they convey? What is your purpose in making this photos?
> 
> ...



Part of the challenge is to see and capture images where others see nothing worth photographing. It is easy for people with cameras to walk around and take snapshots ... photographers can walk around and capture interesting photographs. 

Just because it isn't your thing does not mean that the thing which isn't your thing, doesn't have any merit. It just means that the thing that isn't your thing, doesn't have any merit for you.


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 4, 2014)

photoguy99 said:


> It might well so appear. Not my problem.


and vice versa.


----------



## photoguy99 (Oct 4, 2014)

What?


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 4, 2014)

As you contend that what others think of your work isn't your problem ... what you think of other's work really isn't their problem.


----------



## bribrius (Oct 4, 2014)

Gary A. said:


> photoguy99 said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the point:
> ...


Running into that problem now. I find a few things here and there but nothing I really WANT to shoot. On top of that when I get itchy finger and decide to just shoot anyway I am coming out with a lot of mediocre images. Not bad but nothing exactly stellar just more hard drive filler. Probably why I post a lot of ......... for titles on here when I do post something (not often) because most of what I am shooting I really just don't have the heart in it to even bother giving it a title.


----------



## photoguy99 (Oct 4, 2014)

Why does everyone think I mean that my approach is the only right one?

I'm at some pains to say the exact opposite. It's like there's some reading comprehension problem.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 4, 2014)

photoguy99 said:


> Why does everyone think I mean that my approach is the only right one?
> 
> I'm at some pains to say the exact opposite. It's like there's some reading comprehension problem.



Well, to be truthful, your comment really comes off as an insult.



photoguy99 said:


> *........*. People who brag about seeing photos everywhere generally have no clear concept. Their work is just stuff.............



By this statement alone, you're saying anyone who 'sees photographs everywhere' just 'shoots stuff'.


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 4, 2014)

photoguy99 said:


> Why does everyone think I mean that my approach is the only right one?
> 
> I'm at some pains to say the exact opposite. It's like there's some reading comprehension problem.



If your remark is directed at me ... I never stated or even implied that you said your way is the only right way. So if reading comprehension is questionable ... I have an inkling where that questionable comprehension may lay.

Giving it more thought, I think, most if not all, of us can appreciate a portfolio based upon a well thought out single theme. It is good to work in that direction as it is good to work in a spontaneous methodology. Unfortunately, (at least to me, but it is still a bit early here), your presentation came off negatively and a bit uppity.  I recommend that if you desire a greater "reading comprehension"  from others then maybe you should consider what others would/will make of the words that you choose.

Gray


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 4, 2014)

Sometime in the last couple of years I went from seeing pictures to seeing scenes that were pretty or interesting but not what I wanted to capture.
When I set out to take pictures, I go specific places and really concentrate.
The rest of the time I take a small camera with me just in case, for example, a bus load of school children crashes into the truck carrying lion cages from a traveling zoo and they both careen into a nearby oil tanker.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 4, 2014)

photoguy99 said:


> Why does everyone think I mean that my approach is the only right one?
> 
> I'm at some pains to say the exact opposite. It's like there's some reading comprehension problem.



photoguy99 I often find your points of view very insightful, different from the norm, and at times, thought-provoking, and once in a while you come up with stuff that is really a breath of fresh air, and which stops and makes me think. But in this case, your initial short series of posts came off as sort of dickish, dismissive, and smug. Then later, you made a sort of partial apology and admitted that you might have overreached a bit. But now? Now you're offering one of those sort of, "Well, you all  misunderstood my noble intentions," or those, "I am sorry that you people were offended," kind of backpedalling types of so-called apologies, the type of apology that blames the others and excuses your own part in the disagreement. When I hear talk of *reading comprehension excuses*, it rankles me, because as I said, your initial posts came off as sort of,well, dickish, dismissive, proscriptive, smug, etc..

See _Goodfella's_, Joe Pesci's character...

You asked why people think you thought your method was being seen as the only right approach, so I gave you an answer; because you were such a dick about it. Is that honest and plain enough for you? I'm NOT trying to be insulting, just giving you a clear, unvarnished, adult-level answer to your question. You insulted the work AND the process of many anonymous others with a blanket put-down that dismissed their approach, and sought to elevate your process.


----------



## sashbar (Oct 4, 2014)

I used to see a lot of photos, everywhere, and that's basically why I bought a camera. But once you start taking photos with a camera, very soon you realise that your mental photos are often just an illusion, simply because a camera sees things differently. I still think that "seeing photos" is a good thing, it just shows that you are a visual type of a person, so to speak. You have some foundation to build upon. Now, when I am a little bit more photographically educated, I am looking for a specific kind of scenes, as my interests in photography are quite narrow.  I still "see photos", but I have learned to distinguish between a real photo opportunity and a visual illusion.

I am sorry to say that in my view the OP observation is rather shallow.


----------



## Rick50 (Oct 5, 2014)

It can get so bad that sometimes, I see everyday life in photo's. Never mind!


----------



## minicoop1985 (Oct 5, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> Sometime in the last couple of years I went from seeing pictures to seeing scenes that were pretty or interesting but not what I wanted to capture.
> When I set out to take pictures, I go specific places and really concentrate.
> The rest of the time I take a small camera with me just in case, for example, a bus load of school children crashes into the truck carrying lion cages from a traveling zoo and they both careen into a nearby oil tanker.



This exact thing has happened to me over the past few months. Prooobably why I don't post here nearly as much. As for the small camera, I'm an idiot and drag my M645 Super with me everywhere lately because I'm a masochist apparently. I also have a diaper bag with me everywhere, so it really isn't that big of a deal. Otherwise, I have a Leica Mini I use for this purpose. Scenes are easy to see, but good or great photos are much, much more difficult.

I often look at something and wonder how I would photograph it. I've learned through this that while all things can be photographed, some can't make great photos.


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 6, 2014)

When I go on trips I'll try to take pictures while on the go.  I aim kinda without aiming.  Sometimes I get some good shots.  I wish I had spare time and the nerve to stop at everything that I think would make a good photo.  But I usually make a mental note and then try to come back at some other time.


----------



## bhop (Oct 15, 2014)

Most of my 'body of work' is just from seeing 'stuff' in every day life.  I have to fry my brain coming up with concepts all day at work 5 days a week, so when i've got my camera, it usually means i'm doing my own thing.  I don't want to think about concepts, I just want to freeze moments that are interesting to me and hopefully other people will find it interesting too.  If not.. oh well, my photography is just for my own sanity anyway.


----------



## Kanthaka (Oct 15, 2014)

Sometimes I'll look at something and be like, "I want to take a picture of that it would be a nice photo." And other times, it's more like, "I've seen someone take a photo with a similar scene before. I wonder if I can re-create it..." Weird thing is, I'm not even thinking about taking photos when it happens. Its just being at a certain place, at a certain time kinda thing. Maybe we just need a check-up...


----------



## Warhorse (Oct 15, 2014)

I need to remember to think "photography" more.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm thinking I need to get out shooting some more, maybe try to think what could make those pretty scenes interesting as a photo and see if I can make it happen.


----------

